# virus!!!...auch ein betrug wie antivirus 2009?



## preston (24 Januar 2009)

hey leute
plötzlich öffnete sich bei mir so ein fensetr!!!





ich habe in den letzten tagen meinen PC mit aviraantivir und mit a-squared anti dialer täglich durchsucht!!!
....bei den beiden überürüfungen kam keine meldung
und plötzlich kommt so ein fenster...und behauptet dass mein pc gefährdet ist!!!
ihr kennt doch sicher dieses antivirus2009 problem!
(für alle dies nicht wissen!...
Antivirus2009 (Antivirus 2009) Anweisungen zum Entfernen - MS Windows Vista-kompatible Software)

joa...meint ihr ich soll die von dem fentser empfohlenen anweisungen folgen?...nämlich auf folgeder seite: AVG - Antivirus-Security.net
ihr programm runterladen?....oder einfach ignorieren!?
ich habe immerhin mein pc mit aviraantivir gescannt...und es kam nichts besonderes...
WAS SOLL ICH BLOß TUN ????????????


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: virus!!!...auch ein betrug wie antivirus 2009?*

Das Programm ist in Ordnung, aber die Seite (der Anbieter) nicht.

Hier die Gratisversion:
AVG Free - Download antivirus and antispyware software for Windows XP and Vista
AVG Anti-Virus Free - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## derSpielverderber (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: virus!!!...auch ein betrug wie antivirus 2009?*

Kauf dir lieber deine Filme orginal und guck sie nicht auf Kino.to an...

Und dann rum weinen, wenn so ne Meldung kommt...


----------



## preston (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: virus!!!...auch ein betrug wie antivirus 2009?*



derSpielverderber schrieb:


> Kauf dir lieber deine Filme orginal und guck sie nicht auf Kino.to an...
> 
> Und dann rum weinen, wenn so ne Meldung kommt...



darf ich mal wissen woher du das weiß?
also dass dieses fenster sich öffnete...als ich bei kino.to war


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Januar 2009)

*AW: virus!!!...auch ein betrug wie antivirus 2009?*



preston schrieb:


> darf ich mal wissen woher du das weiß?
> also dass dieses fenster sich öffnete...als ich bei kino.to war



Wenn man dein Bild anschaut kann man rechts in der letzten Spalte deines Bildes zwei hellblaue Balken erkennen, die genau an die Stelle von kino.to passen...


----------



## derSpielverderber (25 Januar 2009)

*AW: virus!!!...auch ein betrug wie antivirus 2009?*

Also die Antwort war von mir...


----------



## varuna (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: virus!!!...auch ein betrug wie antivirus 2009?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wenn man dein Bild anschaut kann man rechts in der letzten Spalte deines Bildes zwei hellblaue Balken erkennen, die genau an die Stelle von kino.to passen...



Wow... was für ein Fuchs, dieser Spielverderber!  

hehehe, Preston Du bist enttarnt! :scherzkeks:


----------



## awsed (13 März 2009)

*AW: virus!!!...auch ein betrug wie antivirus 2009?*

lol also hör nie, NIE!! auf solche anzeigen im Internet, egal auf welcher Seite, besonders nicht wenn du bei solchen illegalen Seiten rumlungerst, es gibs zich solche "Werbungen" damit du auf den klickst und gleich ein schönen Trojaner auf dem Pc hast.


----------

